# Topics > Pet tech > Pet wearables >  Fi, smart collar

## Airicist

tryfi.com

youtube.com/FiDogs

facebook.com/dogcollarsbyfi

linkedin.com/company/fi-next-generation-smart-dog-collar

instagram.com/fi.dogs

Co-founder and CEO - Jonathan Bensamoun

Co-founder and CTO - Loren Kirkby

----------


## Airicist

Article "Do you really need a smart collar for your dog?"
Fi’s dog collar has some interesting ideas, but leaves a lot to be desired

by Andrew Liptak
July 5, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Fi Original Stories: Sarah & Ellie

Sep 9, 2019




> Fi Original Stories showcase real Fi dogs and pup parents and how the Fi Smart Dog collar has impacted their lives.

----------


## Airicist

Fi smart dog collar

Apr 28, 2020




> Fi tracks your dog’s location and monitors their activity.

----------

